

No more tricks : Doing the right thing for the customer. No excuses. - cookiestack
http://blog.cobot.me/post/18549756814/no-more-tricks

======
mvkel
I think this should be modified to say "Doing the right thing, period."

Doing whatever your customer says 100% of the time isn't good practice, as it
inevitably results in bloated products.

The key is to always _listen_ to your customer, considering their opinion, but
selectively act on their feedback.

